# Char-griller / Kingsford hybrid smoker



## Ngof15 (May 25, 2021)

The kingsford is my first pit and it was looking sad not being used so I swapped out the rusty firebox with a char griller. The cook chamber is still in pretty good shape not in any danger or rusting through any time soon so I damn near gave my first pit a whole new life cycle 

It looks alot better in my opinion and actually works better and way easier to hold temp cause the kingsford firebox was very small

Only problem is the firebox is backwards lol cause my kingsford is a left side firebox and the char grillers are right side but I don't think it looks too bad 

Overall I'm just happy my first pit got some new life.


----------



## Wurstmeister (May 25, 2021)

Now you can add some more memories with the ole gal. I hate it when I have to recycle a long time grill.  Feel's like I lost an old friend?! When you get a chance, sand/steel wool the chamber, spray her with some fire Rust Olean heat resistant paint inside and out. 
John


----------



## Ngof15 (May 25, 2021)

Exactly just didn't feel right letting her go like that. Really happy with the extra firebox space. When I reseasoned it I found I was able to use a lot larger splits in there and the temp held much longer than it's previous firebox. 

Only thing is the lid kind of warped around the handle and caused a pretty big leak. Thinking a lava lock latch should do the trick. Just kinda in a weird location. I've only ever seen anyone put 2 latches on the edge not in the middle.


----------

